# Ice building chart



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

A few nights in the teens is all we need...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, a few days in the 40s are to follow (in my area) and the deterioration will be faster than the growth. 

Last year, in February, I was fishing on 11" of ice on a Tuesday. The next 4 days were sunny and daytime temps were in the low 50s. Saturday morning there was a 1 foot open border on the edges of that same reservoir...and the ice was only 6" thick.

I got my gear on stand-by, in the garage and hoping to get on some ice...soon. We've still got February to go and more possibilities. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not to optomistic about Ohio ice this season... There's a few other lakes within a few hours that I am hoping get decent ice yet this season though.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

what is your min. thickness to walk out on ice??? i am just wondering if everyone has the same opinion/?? i have a very heavy ice shanty and i have had way to many cookies and beers this winter...lol


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Sady I was on three today and I'm going back to wanting five inches. I didn't even take a shanty or toys. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

quackpot said:


> Sady I was on three today and I'm going back to wanting five inches. I didn't even take a shanty or toys.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Where did you find 3inches at?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've fished on 3" many times and that's gotta be my minimum. If Palm Rd had a little deeper water I'd be headed there in the morning. I've only fished that area once, I drilled my hole and when I punched it through the last little bit my auger was digging in the mud. Not much fun to me ice fishing in 2-3' of water. I can wait. Those that do go, good luck and be careful...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I gotta have 4" of ice or I'm headed back to the shoreline. 
Safety First! Ain't nobody reading my obit, from me falling through the ice.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Based on the chart that PB posted as well as the next few days temperatures, I should have 4+ to 5 inches on the panfish lake I usually fish.
Planning to go out with a friend and drill some holes on Thursday. I'll be wearing my brand spank'n new Artic Armor floatation suit plus have my hand spikes, a 100ft rope tied around my chest, under my arms, leading back to my friend that will remain on shore. If there is at least 5 inches we will fish. If not, we will retire to my house, make a hearty dinner and then settle down with a 12 pack.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

viper i was at indian lake. we were fishing the long island area. that is on the western side of the lake at thee first pull off.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

By Thursday we will be boating again with this garbage weather this Sux I live next to lake Erie and most ice I have found is 2-2.5 not gonna risk it I would wearily fish 3 it's got a high pucker factor tho looks like more steelheading in northern Ohio


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

